# couple nice bass



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

hey guys im new to the forum here, but i had a pretty good day so i figured i would tell everyone.
i went out to medina resvervour* today with my buddy. It was our first time fishing the lake so it took us some time to figure out a pattern. We eventually found the fish stacked up on a weed edge pushing baitfish around, so we tied on some rattletraps and hit them on the first few casts. I hit a 3.0 and a 3.3 on two consecutive casts. We ended the day with 8 bass, most were small, but we did catch several nice fish.
I will be coming back to this lake. Anyone ever fish there?


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

hello and welcome! sounds like a pretty good day.


----------



## fishNbutler (Jun 29, 2005)

Welcome, I grew up in Valley City years ago. Used to pull smallies out of Rocky River at the end of town. Been too long and never fished anything but the river and our farm ponds. good luck...


----------

